

Design Patterns in the JDK - javacodegeeks
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/03/design-patterns-in-jdk.html

======
DavidSchor
Seems very interesting to inexperienced programmers such as myself.

Does anyone know of a similar collection of implementations of architectural
patterns?

~~~
Stormbringer
check out the GoF book

also, people have put together various collections of server side or
'enterprise' patterns. And the various 'pet store' implementations will be
sprinkled liberally with them

~~~
cletus
> check out the GoF book

Oh dear God, that's the _last_ thing he should do. That book is so incredibly
dull. It makes Death Valley look like a lush rain forest.

Might I suggest _Head First Design Patterns_ [1] as a good introductory
alternative that won't sap his will to live.

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/First-Design-Patterns-Elisabeth-
Freema...](http://www.amazon.com/First-Design-Patterns-Elisabeth-
Freeman/dp/0596007124/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299447954&sr=1-10)

~~~
DavidSchor
Thank you to both of you. I own and have read both - I agree they are
excellent. My question was however not concerning design patterns, but
architectural patterns, such as MVC, Blackboard or a layering.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architectural_pattern>

I found the collection of concrete examples/applications of design patterns
interesting, and wondered if anyone knew of a similar collection of
examples/application of common architectural patterns.

